# My new horse!! ZIP



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

So some of you may have seen my threads about looking for a horse.

Well i got one!! 

Meet Zip:

He is a reg unraced OTTB
16.1hh, 3.5 years old. 

He is a definitely "Mr. Personality"

and now: Pictures!!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Critiques welcome!!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He still looks very much like a baby  

Things will probably change in the butt-high department, but he is way butt high right now. 

He has a steep shoulder, slight sickle hock, and a pretty decent hip. This is just a feeling from the photos and doesn't necessarily matter for confo, but it seems to me his whole topline looks tense. There is some underneck muscle and very discernible lines down his haunches. I think he would really benefit from lunge work with side reins, and stretching down. 

I have little to no experience with predicting changes as horses mature, so I can't comment on how he might end up looking like! If he grows into his butt, he's going to be pretty tall and handsome


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

here is a video 

and yes he could do with some work  hes been stalled pretty much his whole life.. from the track where they are consistently in a stall to the barn he is at now has been majority in a stall, due to paddock issues. He doesnt mind! just needs to get out and stretch more and muscle up more!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

im curious as to how big he will get lol hes 16.1 now. I didnt think he was going to grow much more upward but ive head a few times on here that he will


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

He has a cute face 

.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks 

Any critiques?? with the updated pictures?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is cute, and sounds like he has a nice temperament.
Right now he is quite butt high, and I suspect he will not level out and will always be downhill. He has a bit of a convex head profile and his eyes are a bit small, but his face still definitely has a smoochability to it . Neck is a good length and with proper muscling will be quite a bit more attractive. His neck ties in well top and bottom and he has nice withers, though they are set quite far back. His shoulder is quite upright with low point of shoulder with a somewhat closed shoulder angle. Back is a good length, hip seems nicely shaped. Hind legs are a bit too long for his height and he is standing underneath himself in every photo, which might indicate some type of discomfort (or poor hoof trim). He stands base wide both front and back, which somehow seems at odds with his overall lanky build. I would like to see him with another 100 lbs and a chiropractic adjustment.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Tryst said:


> He is cute, and sounds like he has a nice temperament.
> Right now he is quite butt high, and I suspect he will not level out and will always be downhill. He has a bit of a convex head profile and his eyes are a bit small, but his face still definitely has a smoochability to it . Neck is a good length and with proper muscling will be quite a bit more attractive. His neck ties in well top and bottom and he has nice withers, though they are set quite far back. His shoulder is quite upright with low point of shoulder with a somewhat closed shoulder angle. Back is a good length, hip seems nicely shaped. Hind legs are a bit too long for his height and he is standing underneath himself in every photo, which might indicate some type of discomfort (or poor hoof trim). He stands base wide both front and back, which somehow seems at odds with his overall lanky build. I would like to see him with another 100 lbs and a chiropractic adjustment.


So is that all around good or bad?
Sorry im just trying to learn more about conformation and what is good or not.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Can anyone look up his Jockey Club stuff?
# is 1017367
name: Zanetti


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Well apparently he had raced. Just didnt place.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

LukeMonster said:


> So is that all around good or bad?
> Sorry im just trying to learn more about conformation and what is good or not.



Some good, some bad, like most horses. 

Good - neck length and tie in, front legs look fairly clean, short back length, nice hip, pastern angles and length
Not so good- downhill, hind leg and the way he stands on them, upright shoulder and low point of shoulder

Overall he does not look extremely athletic, but as I said, I think he is sore, so some of his stance is likely caused by that.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Tryst said:


> Some good, some bad, like most horses.
> 
> Good - neck length and tie in, front legs look fairly clean, short back length, nice hip, pastern angles and length
> Not so good- downhill, hind leg and the way he stands on them, upright shoulder and low point of shoulder
> ...


okay thanks!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

LukeMonster said:


> Can anyone look up his Jockey Club stuff?
> # is 1017367
> name: Zanetti


Bump to see if anyone could critique his pedigree


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you add him to allbreed or link to his pedigree? I can't see it through the info above.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Here he is on equibase: Horse Racing | Horse Racing Entries | Horse Racing Results | Past Performances | Mobile | Statistics

Pretty nice pedigree, actually!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

thank you for posting the link!


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

He's adorable! 

I second cupcakes in that he does seem tense, in the pictures and in the video. With his build, I would expect a long, ground covering stride, but he's moving very hollow and with pretty choppy strides. Maybe schedule a chiro visit or two.

One question: if he's unraced, doesn't that technically mean he's NOT an OTTB (Off the Track Thoroughbred)?


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

Oops, didn't see your reply up there. Disregard that last sentence.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think he looks really cute and has a real bright intelligent looking eye, I love me some thoroughbreds.

But in the video, I think he looks lame. I'd check it out, maybe it's because he's not balanced in that small of a circle, but he's got some weird hind end stuff going on. In the canter, his bucking could be silliness, but it sort of looks like he's trying to fix the counter cantering, but something looks off in his hocks. In the trot too, he seems like his hocks are "popping up" alot without stretching his strides forward at all. Maybe there's other explanations, but it looks rough in that video.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't watch the video until now and agree with the above posters. He is extremely short strided with very little extension in the hind end at all (his hocks never stretch behind his butt at all). I think this is a very sore horse and IMO is not sound right now.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

The video makes me concerned about his back.

Did you have a PPE done on him by chance? What did the vet say?

He moves like that because he will not lift his back. There can be a very many reasons for that, but since he is an OTTB and so young, I would bet it has something to do with a rotated or fractured pelvis.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Before i actually start riding, im going to get a good chiro out for him 
Hopefully soon.. 

Here is a new video picture, let me know if you see any difference in his move ment or weight! 

All he wanted to do was follow me around, instead of move away and lunge. Silly horse.
At least he does very well disengaging his hindquarters! He just kept wanting to face me the whole time or follow me around. 
Strange since ive only really messed with him a handful of times since december. Granter im probably the only one that has done the most with him. But still i didnt expect him to be so attached already? 

SAM 0087 - YouTube


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

what a cutie! i will agree that the video shows a horse that isn't entirely "comfy" but what came to my mind was not lame but, this boy needs some room to run and express himself physically. To me he looks pent up. The OP said he has lived in a stall his entire life with limited paddock. I think his muscles are tight and bound due to this and he is dying to run and be free and loose and limber. I say put him on as much turnout in a LARGE paddock as possible, No side reins!! or anything that pulls on his muscles in any way. let him be loose and limber, like a zen yogi master and get his young blood flowing. That is what I am seeing this horse needs. After six months of this, come back and let us do a proper critique, I expect all will be much improved!!  Good luck!!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He looks 100% better in the second video 

He is definitely a cutie ;D


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you guys! he will be on turn out asap, just fixing the paddock. waiting on the ground to dry up enough to do so


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

got another video today and a few more pictures 
And it got a bath today! no more nasty piggy horse  
*he was wet in the video and pics*
Any thoughts on his weight or movement today?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gosh, he looks nice! stop worrying. you got yourself a nice horse. enjoy him!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

thank you! i just wanna make sure i h have him happy healthy and comfortable


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

so zip has been out in a very large pasture for the past few months. i have only ridden him once since then. he has improved greatly with extending his hind end out and much more comfortable. 
chiropractor is set for next month.

i did ride him this evening and he was a much different horse! no head throwing or bit playing. and more relaxed and happy! he did awesome, we w/t all over the large open arena and although some of that baby ADD was there he listened great!

very excited to continue to work with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yay! That's awesome! You've gotta post some new pics, you know that, right? :lol:


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

as soon as i get some!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

